# Altima Timing Chain Question



## AltimaAllDay03 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello, fellow Nissan owners!


I have a question regarding the timing chain replacement on the '03 Altima 2.5S. I was wondering how much it would typically cost to get it repaired. I've looked into it and I know it's a lengthy process but I want to get an idea of how much I should be getting charged, sort of a price range. Any and all help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its a factor of the cost of a timing chain kit and the labor cost of the time required. Eric the car guy did a complete video on replacing the chain(s) in the 2.5, their guides and related parts.
Do some searching here, and do a little googling. In Canada, prices do vary depending upon region and I am sure its the same in the States or wherever you are. Moreover, not every mechanic will have the same level of experience or competency working on the QR25DE. You don't say why you want to change it, or how bad it is, or what problems you have been having.
Maybe you should get an estimate or two, and share the info here for others. Good luck with it.


----------



## AltimaAllDay03 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for replying! 


The reason we gotta change it is because it needs replacing due to the car breaking down. I live in Texas but I have gotten some outrageous estimates, such as $1600. Everywhere I have looked, it has been between $900 and $1350. That's why I thought $1600 was a bit much. I'll take a look at that guide too.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not a mechanic and I don't have access to book times for jobs, but in your shoes I would be getting a second opinion. The timing chain does not go all of a sudden. You would have had some serious rattling sounds for a while. You must have had some malfunction codes pop up. Something like a bad crankshaft sensor can shut your engine down.
I was suggesting you watch Eric the car guys video because he replaces both the upper timing chain and the lower balancing one. You really need to know what the mechanic is quoting you for because it may be a less complete job. If doing it you probably also want to change the water pump and possibly other things such as different sensors, thermostats, plugs, hoses etc.
Do you know the oil change history, and the overall state of the vehicle. It might be cheaper and a better deal for the longer term to find another engine.
Last thing most car repair estimates on the internet are now marketing lead generators for garages, and in my experience are way lower than what they will actually charge once your car is brought in. A Nissan dealer would probably charge 2500. Good luck with it, but do call a few places and hopefully find a good local mechanic whose advice you can trust. You don't want to be spending big bucks and then have something else go bad 2 weeks later.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

AltimaAllDay03 said:


> Thank you for replying!
> 
> 
> The reason we gotta change it is because it needs replacing due to the car breaking down. I live in Texas but I have gotten some outrageous estimates, such as $1600. Everywhere I have looked, it has been between $900 and $1350. That's why I thought $1600 was a bit much. I'll take a look at that guide too.


How did someone determine that the timing chain is bad? Does the car run at all and if it does run, is it making any rattling sounds in the front of the engine which is on the passenger's side. It's advisable to perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set which can help you to further diagnose the problem. If any codes are set, post the actual code(s) here on the form so that we can further try to help you. Most auto parts stores will do the scan for free or you can buy one yourself. To determine if the timing chain is broken, a mechanic would have to remove the valve cover and see if the cams are turning when the crankshaft is turned manually. Also to see if the chain has skipped any teeth, part of the timing cover needs to be removed and the timing marks verified. So you can see there's more involved in the diagnosis then what a mechanic might be telling you. Follow QUAD's advice and shop around first!


----------



## AltimaAllDay03 (Jan 16, 2017)

rogoman said:


> How did someone determine that the timing chain is bad? Does the car run at all and if it does run, is it making any rattling sounds in the front of the engine which is on the passenger's side. It's advisable to perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set which can help you to further diagnose the problem. If any codes are set, post the actual code(s) here on the form so that we can further try to help you. Most auto parts stores will do the scan for free or you can buy one yourself. To determine if the timing chain is broken, a mechanic would have to remove the valve cover and see if the cams are turning when the crankshaft is turned manually. Also to see if the chain has skipped any teeth, part of the timing cover needs to be removed and the timing marks verified. So you can see there's more involved in the diagnosis then what a mechanic might be telling you. Follow QUAD's advice and shop around first!


I know for sure it is the timing chain because the rattling sounds happened over summer but my dad isn't that experienced with Altimas, so we did not know at the time. We also never took it to get diagnosed and one night after work, my dad got in the car and she just wouldn't start up.


----------

